# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  El MARM licita por 52 millones de euros la EDAR de Gijón Este

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2010/06/el-marm-lici...de-gijon-este/
Lun, 14 Jun, 2010
El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) ha licitado, a través de la Dirección General del Agua, la contratación para la elaboración del proyecto y ejecución de obras de anteproyecto y estudio de impacto ambiental para elaboración de proyecto y ejecución de  obras de la estación depuradora de aguas residuales (EDAR) de Gijón Este, en Asturias. El presupuesto para esta actuación asciende a 52.206.346 euros.

Las obras proyectadas para la construcción de esta EDAR, que resolverá la depuración de los vertidos de unos 150.000 habitantes equivalentes, son fundamentalmente las siguientes:

Línea de agua localizada en la zona conocida como El Pisón, que consta de los siguientes elementos:

- Obra de llegada: se amplia el bombeo existente de llegada de agua bruta de 6 m3/s a 8 m3/s.
- Pretratamiento: se proyecta enterrado con capacidad para 8 m3/s.
- Bombeo intermedio previo al tratamiento biológico.
- Tratamiento secundario: se proyecta un tratamiento biológico de media carga seguido de decantadores rectangulares para una capacidad de 45.000 m3/día.
- Tratamiento terciario para un caudal de 2.500 m3/día, mediante filtro de malla, membranas de ultra filtración y desinfección con rayos ultravioleta.
- Bombeo a emisario.
- Bombeo de fangos en exceso a la EDAR de La Reguerona.
- Impulsión de fangos en exceso mediante doble tubería de polietileno de 200 milímetros de diámetro exterior y 9,2 kilómetros de longitud.
- Instalaciones de control, mantenimiento y visitas, contemplándose la construcción de dos edificios.

Línea de fango situada junto a las instalaciones de la EDAR de La Reguerona, que está constituida por los siguientes elementos:

- Deposito de recepción de fangos.
- Espesamiento de fangos bombeados desde las instalaciones del Pisón
- Bombeo a digestión: se disponen dos bombeos, uno para los fangos espesados procedentes de La Reguerona y otro para los procedentes del Pisón.
- Digestión anaerobia mesófila de una etapa, mediante dos digestores.
- Deshidratación: se amplían las instalaciones en La Reguerota mediante centrífugas.
- Secado térmico: se contempla una línea adicional de características similares a la existente en La Reguerona.

Urbanización, acabados y un nuevo acceso desde la zona Este, como continuación del acceso existente al Museo del Pueblo de Asturias.

Las obras correspondientes a la actuación Estación depuradora de aguas residuales de Gijón Este están incluidas en el anexo II de inversiones de la Ley 11/2005, de 22 de junio, por la que se modifica la Ley 10/2001, de 5 de julio, del Plan Hidrológico Nacional.

Dicha actuación también esta incluida en el Convenio de colaboración suscrito entre el entonces Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, la preexistente Confederación Hidrográfica del Norte y el Principado de Asturias, por el que se fija el esquema general de coordinación y financiación para la ejecución en el Principado de Asturias del Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas: Saneamiento y Depuración 2007-2015.

----------

